# Looking for Huffy #4 MX and Murray MX



## jrcarz (Mar 22, 2018)

Hi Looking for this Bike and Murray MX . Must be in excellent condition with number plates.
P.M. me or call 847-401-1332
Thanks


----------



## jrcarz (Apr 27, 2018)

Still looking for this bike in excellent condition.
Thanks


----------



## jrcarz (May 21, 2018)

Hi
Still looking for this bike in excellent condition.
Thanks


----------



## jrcarz (Jun 10, 2018)

Still looking for this bike in excellent condition.


----------



## jrcarz (Jul 12, 2018)

Still looking for this bike. 
Thanks


----------

